# Another Blending Ideas Thread



## hmlove1218 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've been searching the forum and found some that sound really interesting, but I wanted to see if I could get a few different ones.  Here's the EOs that I have:

Cedarwood
Clove Bud
Fir Needle
Lemongrass
Litsea Cubeba
Orange
Pink Grapefruit
Tea Tree
Tangerine
Lavandin


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 13, 2014)

This is a great collection. I would add some mints, patchouli, and some rosemary or eucalyptus.

I like orange and clove, but you need to stay low on usage for clove due to its irritability factor. I love pink grapefruit and mixing pink grapefruit, orange, lemongrass and some litsea with maybe the cedarwood might be nice, or the lavendin maybe?

I also blended pink grapefruit and fir needle and really like it oob but I haven't soaped it yet.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 13, 2014)

Those sound really nice! I was planning to buy some rosemary, spearmint, and eucalyptus, but I had a budget  I have some FOs of eucalyptys and spearmint though so I can use those until hubby lets me buy more lol.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 13, 2014)

One EO I really love blending with is honeysuckle.  By itself it is very sweet and floral but when blended with other EO's, like a lemon or lemongrass it mellows it out and really smells wonderful.  I do use it by itself occasionally because women who love strong florals buy it up but I still prefer it blended.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 14, 2014)

I totally agree, Dorymae. Honeysuckle is one of favorite florals to blend. I recently did a 6 lb batch with 4.0 oz honeysuckle, 1.0 oz frankincense and 0.5 oz clove. I call it Honeysuckle Spice. Smells amazing but it seized like mad due to the clove EO, even at that low % rate. Looks pretty bad since I had to beat it into the mold but my mom, sisters and friends really like the scent so they overlook the uglies.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 14, 2014)

When you get seizing with some EO's you can glop it in the mold and wait for it to heat to gel.  Trust me it wont take too long! Then very carefully - in the mold stir it a bit, it will smooth it out because the whole mixture liquifies somewhat.  After the stir bang it down on the counter once or twice(CAREFULLY! It is hot.) the same way you would when you first put it in.  Then leave it alone.  This wont work as well if you had a swirl going on of course but for a one color soap it can help make it a bit smoother.  I love clove oil too but it can be a witch to work with!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 14, 2014)

I saw a honeysuckle EO at camden grey I think and I wondered if it would be a nice edition. I might have to try it next. I love the way honeysuckle smells even though I'm not a huge floral person.. Reminds me of growing up and picking the flowers as a treat ha


----------



## KristaY (Jul 14, 2014)

Dorymae said:


> When you get seizing with some EO's you can glop it in the mold and wait for it to heat to gel. Trust me it wont take too long! Then very carefully - in the mold stir it a bit, it will smooth it out because the whole mixture liquifies somewhat. After the stir bang it down on the counter once or twice(CAREFULLY! It is hot.) the same way you would when you first put it in. Then leave it alone. This wont work as well if you had a swirl going on of course but for a one color soap it can help make it a bit smoother. I love clove oil too but it can be a witch to work with!


 
Thanks Dorymae! I'll try that next time. I was so disgusted by the time I was finally able to get it all in the mold, I set it aside and moved on. I didn't even want to look at it the next day knowing how awful it was going to be, lol. My visions of a lovely lavender swirl flew out the window too. Making that batch turned into a serious aerobic workout! :crazy:


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok.. I couldn't resist.. I went back and bought:
Eucalyptus
Lime
Petitgrain
Rosemary
Spearmint
Bergamot

So I'm thinking a few of these sound nice:

Bergamot + Cedarwood + Rosemary
Orange + Clove
Fir Needle + Cedarwood + Rosemary + Bergamot/Orange
Petitegrain + Bergamot + Cedarwood
Tea Tree + Lavandin
Tea Tree + Eucalyptus + Lavandin
Orange + Lavandin
Lemongrass + Cedarwood + Tea Tree
Lemongrass + Lavindin + Tea Tree
Eucalyptus + Spearmint + Cedarwood
Eucalyptus + Spearmint + Rosemary


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 15, 2014)

I made a lime, spearmint and lemongrass salt bar and its everyones favorite so far. Like a mojito!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ooh.. I bet it did smell awesome!


----------

